# Dalby Forest.....(Contains bike gore!!!)



## Gunner Rodgers (18 Oct 2010)

Look what happened in Dalby on Sunday.............................

http://www.mtbe.co.uk/dalby-forest-day-out-with-pics-contains-bike-gore-t10094.html


----------



## 02GF74 (19 Oct 2010)

oooh, could have been nasty.

is that an aluminium frame? from halfords? any warranty left on it?

coupla pieces of duck tape and job done.


----------



## palinurus (19 Oct 2010)

Good job!

I've never managed to properly break a bike yet.


----------



## 2Loose (19 Oct 2010)

My word! You are still smiling though






Very odd place to break on both tubes.


----------



## skudupnorth (19 Oct 2010)

I would mount it over the fireplace like a trophy or drive round for a while with it attached ( somehow) to the bike carrier ! Good job though,never snapped one like that !


----------



## BigmechUK (21 Oct 2010)

haha good job! Pretty epic brake.


----------



## I like Skol (29 Oct 2010)

worrying about things like that is why I bought a GT Zaskar many moons ago. I did have a British Eagle BOSS before that (a big tubed Ali frame finished in bright yellow with HUGE Boss lettering on the down tube) but after 2 frames had to be replaced under warranty due to cracking on the seatpost around the seat clamp area I decide to buy a quality Ali bike. I also had a very nasty 'off' while zooming down a rocky track when a mid-price off-brand Ali handlebar snapped due to fatigue.

The GT zaskar was made from proper heat treated Ali in the US, not the far east like most other frames and to back this up came with a lifetime warranty. Not sure if the Zaskar is still US made and warranted for life?

Buy an own brand Ali bike from Halfords? Perish the thought. I am only a new member on this forum but quickly learning the acronyms and I think the one that fits here perfectly is BSO (albeit probably an expensive one?)


----------



## Patombr (31 Dec 2010)

One word (carrera)


----------

